# Winter time is coming



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

I`am prepared with my snow truck


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Let it snow!!!*

Nice job!!! Since my table is bare white plaster cloth right now it looks like a blizzard just came through!!! You got me thinking with this one!!! Cooool!!! :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very very cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now I like that!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's Nifty!

Once upon a time I was considering something like your cool winter rig with a slice of eraser block hidden behind the plow....and now I am again!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fletcher is our, almost 5, son...*

saltalot1,

That is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Tires, front plow and rear salt container with the salt flinger also...Yeah! :woohoo:

First words out of Fletchers mouth were "That is Cool" then he said, "Can we make one?"

This is a great idea and just can't stop looking at your very cool truck! Thanks for sharing this one with us and "Keep on Salting" saltalot1. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...yes we can...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thats a really cool truck!! Would be a great runner in a novice race. Is that a snow truck?

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Salt never sleeps...*

That big rig full of salt reminds me that it's a good thing resin doesn't rust. Otherwise, you'd have my drop-a-piece-of-body every time the door closed '65 Karman Ghia. My friends would find turquoise chunks of bondo with trace amounts of car body metal and say "Hey Russ, you parked over here the other day". It was OK for a 9 year-old car that cost me $300 but it would be a bummer for a slot car collection. :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

bobhch said:


> saltalot1,
> 
> That is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Tires, front plow and rear salt container with the salt flinger also...Yeah! :woohoo:
> 
> ...



I wrecked a Boley truck for the accessories


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It won't leave*



satellite1 said:


> I wrecked a Boley truck for the accessories



saltalot1,

Thanks :thumbsup: I just googled Boley and checked them out! 

Bob...got your Kewl truck build stuck in my brain now...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Looks good. Would make a great rail cleaner as well with a little tweaking. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice truck, love the tires. You are going to have to get an adapter for the plow to get the sides of the road where somebody sneezed that green stuff! jk
Jim


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice snow removal truck. Love the salt spreader on the back :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like something I woulda done.  Nice work. 

What I'm really interested in is the orange car behind it in the right lane. THAT looks like a good project.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Great Minds Think A Like!*

Satellite1, Like your snow truck & great idea for the tires :thumbsup: and is that an orange Edsel model behind it?
Yesterday, I was just thinking of posting my snow plow after driving through a rain storm that turned to wet snow the futher North you went. 
Hope you do not mind me posting my version. Really liked the detail of the salt apparatus and that the spreader moves up & down.










Installed a blue light which indicates a snow plow in my area!









Was thinking of building a small Winter layout with white track for a Christmas project!
Now, if I can only find one of the old Ski-doo sets. Probably, easier to spray the track - white. ...RL


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Looks like something I woulda done.  Nice work.
> 
> What I'm really interested in is the orange car behind it in the right lane. THAT looks like a good project.


It`s an edsel from a plastic 4 car kit from 50/60`s made by roco. The other 3 cars are in scale for slot but the edsel is too big.


----------

